# When did you last discover a new favourite author?



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I LOVE historical romance and somehow - I'm not sure how - I find myself reading Elizabeth Hoyt (Wicked Intentions) for the first time. Ms Hoyt's name is familiar to me, it's one of those strange quirks that I haven't actually read any of her books before now. Wicked Intentions is a fantastic read with involving characters and a wonderful plot (I'm fearful the heroine is about to be 'gutted' in a very physical sense!) and Elizabeth Hoyt has just supplanted Tessa Dare as my new, favourite author. As a result I have a how delicious back catalogue just waiting to be read. How divine!
So when did you last discover a new favourite author?


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I discovered Tessa Dare this past summer after she won the RITA at the RWA conference, and I really have enjoyed her Spindle Cove Series.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I guess I'll go with Tim Pratt and his "Marla Mason" series as the most recently discovered (maybe 2 years ago?) that I've continued to read.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'd have to go with KA Thompson or LJ Sellers both of which I discover in 2011


----------



## GailMWF (Aug 26, 2010)

I discovered Tana French last summer.  I read several great reviews of Faithful Place (her third) so read that one first & I absolutely loved it.  She's written four books so far and while I don't think they need to be read in order, I wish I had.  I almost didn't read her first one, In the Woods, because the reviews were so up & down.  I ended up reading that one last.  I just love her books.  LOVE them.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd go with Frank Tuttle as my newest favorite author. I started reading his fantasy work about two years ago. He used to hang out here, don't know if he still does.

Mike


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

I started with King and sadly have not had anyone wow me more since.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

"Favorite Author" what is this thing you speak of??

If I could, I'd read them all... But Jack Campbell was the last one for me, about 2 years ago.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OZ0NXU/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> So when did you last discover a new favorite author?


Last week, I downloaded a freebie that really caught my eye, read it immediately, and then grabbed samples of the other 4 books in the series so I could get them as soon as I put more $$ on my Amazon GC balance.


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

A friend who's a mystery reader kept pushing me to try Louise Penny's Chief Inspector Gamache series. I resisted because mystery is not my favorite genre. However, I finally caved in a couple of months ago and am totally hooked. I strongly recommend these books to everyone, mystery readers or not. Ms. Penny is an excellent writer and her characters are brilliantly drawn and utterly engaging. I am rationing myself so I don't gobble them all up at once.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not a chick lit person, but I read a short story by Talli Roland in an anthology put out by the UK version of KB, KUF. It was fantastic, so I bought one of her books. I enjoyed it so much, I have bought and read them all this past year.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> I LOVE historical romance and somehow - I'm not sure how - I find myself reading Elizabeth Hoyt (Wicked Intentions) for the first time. Ms Hoyt's name is familiar to me, it's one of those strange quirks that I haven't actually read any of her books before now. Wicked Intentions is a fantastic read with involving characters and a wonderful plot (I'm fearful the heroine is about to be 'gutted' in a very physical sense!) and Elizabeth Hoyt has just supplanted Tessa Dare as my new, favourite author. As a result I have a how delicious back catalogue just waiting to be read. How divine!
> So when did you last discover a new favourite author?


Oh how I envy you having backlist of Hoyt to read. I started with her Prince trilogy and glommed everything since. 

I been lucky really to have discovered a lot of new authors in recent years, especially in Historical Romance. I am always happy when I find an author and then I find out they have an actual backlist. I get positively giddy then. 

As to very recently I discovered Chloe Neill


Its only one series, but I read the first 5 as fast as the library had them available. The author has another series, but its YA and I don't read YA. Unfortunately for me. 

A couple of other authors I discovered are Patricia Briggs (Mercy Thomson) and Ilona Andrews (Kate Daniels) I am just working my way through those series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I'd go with Frank Tuttle as my newest favorite author. I started reading his fantasy work about two years ago. He used to hang out here, don't know if he still does.
> 
> Mike


I'd go with Frank Tuttle too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

thedavebright said:


> I started with King and sadly have not had anyone wow me more since.


I guess depending on how you interpret the OP's question, I could say that I last discovered a favorite author around 1977 when I first discovered Roger Zelazny, since all these years later he's still my favorite author.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Nevada Barr, and even that was almost a decade ago I bet.

Altho I'm liking the Jeffrey Deaver series line about the woman interrogator that reads body language. I've only read 2 so far tho. (And he reminds me of another favorite, Ridley Pearson.)

I've been hoping...and looking...to find some new crime/forensic mystery and sci-fi authors. No one esp new on the sci-fi horizon at all, altho I have some hope for Robert J. Sawyer.

Oh, Kathy Reiches! I was reading her before the Bones series on TV. I like her story lines and forensic details. Her main, recurring characters? Not that much, not even Tempe & certainly not the romance element....in the books nor on TV (which I rarely watch).


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

For me it was probably Richard Adams when I got into him a few years ago.
Since then Jean M. Auel and George RR Martin have vied for a place in my heart, only to fall into the "bleurgh" bin the more I've read of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of recent new favorites are Deanna Raybourn 

and Louise Penny


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I'm not a chick lit person, but I read a short story by Talli Roland in an anthology put out by the UK version of KB, KUF. It was fantastic, so I bought one of her books. I enjoyed it so much, I have bought and read them all this past year.


I met Talli at a romance writers conference in the UK last year and she's a truly delightful, unassuming person. Again, I'm not a chick-lit person but I read "Build a Man" and thoroughly enjoyed it. 
I can see myself spending a happy few hours mining this thread for new authors - even if they do take me away from my first love HR!


----------



## Anisa Claire West (Sep 19, 2012)

Bookstores are disappearing by the dozen, but I spend hours browsing whenever I can find one.  Most of my favorite authors were discovered as I scanned the bookshelves of Barnes & Noble, Borders, and indie bookstores.  For example, I discovered Anne LaBastille's memoir of life in the Adirondacks, Woodswoman, on a bargain pile in the back of my local B&N.  I paid $6 for the author's brilliant account of constructing and living in a log cabin in rural upstate New York.  After discovering this book, I tracked down all of LaBastille's other adventurous titles on Amazon.  Take a stroll through a forgotten bookstore.  You never know what gems you might find.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Last year it was Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Grey novels (love love LOVED them!) This year it's Stefanie Pintoff's mystery series set at the turn of the 20th century. I read the first and I was so thrilled there were two more:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think my most recent is Danny King and I found him earlier this year. He's a British author who writes predominantly Lad Lit books what are funny but also just strange enough to stand out. I've read 4 of his books since April and they've all be loads of fun


----------



## HLWampler (Nov 14, 2012)

My newest discovery happened last year. 

Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series is AMAZING!!! I didn't think I would like it since I'm not really into steampunk, but I was pleasantly surprised. Her stories are definitely a newish twist on vampire, werewolves, ghosts, and soulless heroines.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Last year when I read Blake Crouch's RUN.  Fantastic novel.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I discovered Jo Nesbø not too long ago. He's a Norwegian author and has penned the Harry Hole detective series. They are dark and intense, and I really enjoy his writing style. If you like Nordic thrillers, I'd recommend checking his books out.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Depending what mood I'm in, I have about a dozen different authors who are on my favorite list, which includes Florence King, Alice Hoffman, Tolkien, and numerous and sundry others.

The latest author to make it on to my favorite list is Laini Taylor, specifically for  and  .

I saw her _Lips Touch: Three Times_ pop up on another book's Amazon page over a year ago and remember the joy I felt when I read the first few pages and fell in love with her beautiful, fantastical prose. That magical moment, the moment you discover a pied piper whose words or music or art draws you into another realm and life suddenly seems full of possibility again -- I live for those moments.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in to Sci Fi where lots of things blow up, not proud of it, but there it is.  When I discovered James Lovegrove and the "Age of ...." books a couple months back, I felt like I had found Shanghai-la.
So if you are into that sort of thing, check them out.


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been really enjoying Christine Fonseca's novels and novellas. They are upper YA and such masterfully woven emotional roller coasters.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

In June I read the Iron Duke by Meljean Brook, loved it and I'm enjoying reading more from her. In may I found Rock Chick by Kristen Ashley, I don't know if she would be considered a favorite but I definitely like her. I guess the last time I found an author that I absolutely love and I've loved everything they've written would have been sometime in 2009,  Ilona Andrews and Patricia Briggs.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I think the most recent favorite author I've found is Lauren Oliver. I really liked Before I Fall, but her Delirium trilogy is amazing so far. She writes beautifully and though her world building isn't 100% realistic or whatever, her characters and the story make up for it.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

This past year, I discovered two new favorites. Edward Lorn has shown the ability to write horror, though it's not blood-soaked stuff filled with gore, more along the lines of lighter Stephen King or Richard Laymon. Also, I've become convinced this year that sci-fi/thriller/fantasy author Scott Fitzgerald Gray can write just about anything; the man has truly impressed me time and time again. Close to making my new "favorites" this year was Stacey Cochran; I can't quite list Cochran as a favorite just yet because I've only read one of his short stories, "In Love With Eleanor Rigby," but it's a story that has really stuck with me and had a big impact on me when I read it.


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

A friend of mine kept up a constant chatter about the Brotherhood series of JR Ward until I grudgingly checked them out. LOL ended up with the whole series, so perhaps that qualifies?


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

When I read Spud by John van de Ruit, I hadn't heard of him before but decided to take a chance and I am completely hooked!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

BJ Whittington said:


> A friend of mine kept up a constant chatter about the Brotherhood series of JR Ward until I grudgingly checked them out. LOL ended up with the whole series, so perhaps that qualifies?


Your story reminded me of a fairly recent discovery I made. I plucked "Neverwhere" by Neil Gaiman off the shelf on a whim. When I finished the book, I hopped in the car, raced back to the bookstore and bought everything from him I could find.
Beware, this might happen to you as well if you read "Neverwhere"


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

The last half of the year, I have stepped outside of my reading box and discovered all sorts of new authors. The two that really stuck out to me were: Michael Koryta and Deborah Harkness. My favorite book by Michael Koyrta is So Cold the River and I loved the Discovery of Witches. I also was introduced to Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games, Lauren DeStefano (Chemical Romance Series), and Veronica Roth (Divergent series).  I am always late to the reading party.... but better late than never! I guess I can add all those to my new favorite author list. I hope I wasn't supposed to pick just one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think my last discovery was L.J. Sellers about two years ago. Love her Det. Jackson series. I think there may have been more, but it's two hours past my bedtime and my brain is fuzzy.


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, my new favorite author is Gillian Flynn and I just really discovered her last month, I have Gone Girl on my to-read list since the summer but didn't read it until last month. I loved everything about her writing style and have read her first book and have her second one on my list to read after I finish what I'm currently reading.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I discovered Karen Marie Moning when _Dark Fever_  was offered as a freebie. I got hooked into the whole fever series plus the previous Highlander books. Great find for me.

The Fever series is now offered as a bundle:


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Earlier this year, I discovered Jonathan Maberry through his Rot & Ruin books. I've read all three books and plan to check out his Joe Ledger series too.


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

Two authors who have risen to my auto-buy status are 1) JD Tyler and her alpha pack series. Her newest book, *BLACK MOON* is creepy good paranormal; 2) Addison Fox, who has a new release in her Alaskan Nights, contemporary romance series with *COME FLY WITH ME*. Both these authors tell such good stories with great characters, I can't wait until their next one hits my Kindle!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I first got hooked on C.S. Harris's St. Cyr historical mysteries - which have a strong romantic thread through them - within the last two years, and she definitely counts as a new favorite, auto-buy author. I think Sasscer Hill, who writes mysteries set in a U.S. horse racing environment, may become a favorite. I discovered her in the last year or so, but she has only two books out so far, so it's hard to tell. Same for A.P. Hill, who I assume isn't related and who has only one mystery with an equine vet as the protagonist.

The last two are among the authors who may fill the big hole left by Dick Francis's death, although I am not among those who believes anyone is ever going to be "the next Dick Francis."


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend of mine recommended Frances Pauli's "Shift Happens" series a while back. It's a SFR comedy. I have not had good luck with SFR, but she told me to try it. Oh my. I've totally fallen in love with the series. It's hilarious!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Suz Ferrell said:


> Two authors who have risen to my auto-buy status are 1) JD Tyler and her alpha pack series. Her newest book, *BLACK MOON* is creepy good paranormal; 2) Addison Fox, who has a new release in her Alaskan Nights, contemporary romance series with *COME FLY WITH ME*. Both these authors tell such good stories with great characters, I can't wait until their next one hits my Kindle!


I'll second Tyler -- a great grasp of creepy atmosphere to her work.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

After Robert B. Parker died, I was feeling a void re: hard-boiled detective fiction (Spenser novels).  I recently read two books by Howard Shrier and they seem to solidly fill the space vacated by Parker.  The Shrier books (Jonah Geller series) I've read are "Buffalo Jump" and "Boston Cream".  Interestingly, they are his 1st and 3rd books - I'll have to backtrack for book #2.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> I first got hooked on C.S. Harris's St. Cyr historical mysteries - which have a strong romantic thread through them - within the last two years, and she definitely counts as a new favorite, auto-buy author.


I saw the St Cyr series mentionned in another thread but wasnt sure who had written them. Definately sounds like my sort of read - going to investigate C S Harris right now....


----------



## wiccanhot (Aug 19, 2011)

I discovered Jacqueline Carey's Kushiel's Legacy series at Barnes & Noble yesterday.  I'm about 8 chapters into Kushiel's Dart and she's my new favorite author.  Her characters are intriguing as is the plot but it's how well-written they are that drew me in.  I love her prose.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

I just discovered mystery writer Colin Cotterill's Jimm Juree mysteries that take place in Thailand. Along the lines of The No.1 Ladies' Det. Agency. Humorous and they transport you to somewhere you (at least I) have not been before.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The last time was when I discovered Boyd Morrison. In the years to come his name will be in the same list as Patterson, Grisham, Cussler, Clancy and others.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I discovered Julie Kagawa a year ago when I was given a book of hers for review, been a big fan ever since.


----------



## judysgo (Jan 3, 2013)

A.D. Trosper is a new author of fantasy. I really enjoyed her book.


----------



## MayaP (May 10, 2012)

Last Autumn, when I discovered Oliver Pötzsch. I'm completely addicted to his Hangman's Daughter series; totally in love with Simon Fronwieser. I can barely wait to read his latest, The Beggar King.


----------



## vindicativevisage (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm discovering them every day, everywhere I go. There's a million authors out there, a lot of them self-published, and that's why I like sites like these, so I can delve into more of their writings. Keeps my Kindle full.

My lastest: Bella Forrest, writer of "A Shade of Vampire."


----------



## MoniqueReads (Dec 31, 2011)

I couple of days ago I read _Little Bee_ by Chris Cleave and  it was amazing. I became an instant fan and he went on my favorite list. He has only two other books out and when I get the time I am going to read them... but first I have to get to some of the books that have been on my TBR pile for ages.


----------



## Lynxycat (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a couple of months ago, I read my first Elizabeth Hunter book and I was hooked! She wrote the Elemental Series as well as "The Genius and The Muse". I also love Debora Geary and Sally Dubats.


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

My most recent favorite is definitely Hugh Howey!  I'm loving the Wool series, and I can't wait for the next installment, Third Shift.  I've told a few of my friends about this series, and they love it.  Hurry, Hugh!


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

I discovered Kelly Moran  just last week. Her novel, _The Drake House_, was fabulous. A paranormal with a murder mystery, and a satisfying romance, it was a well-written page turner, for sure. I've been thinking about that story ever since I closed the kindle. : )


----------



## Ven West (Jan 19, 2013)

I've discovered a few new favourite authors in the past several months by asking my Twitter followers for book suggestions. First they dragged me into the addictive comedy-horror of David Wong (_John Dies at the End_), then Patrick E. McLean (_How to Succeed in Evil_ series), and most recently, I was pointed towards Dan Simmons' _Hyperion Cantos_ series, all four books of which I DEVOURED in under a month, and I'm now reading _The Terror_, which is a sort of historic thriller starring the members of the lost Frankling expedition in their quest to navigate the Northwest Passage in the mid-1800's. It's not as epically genius as the _Hyperion Cantos_, but I never met a book about Arctic survival I didn't like (see also: _Smilla's Sense of Snow_ and _The Left Hand of Darkness_).


----------



## Feud_writer (Jan 13, 2013)

Over Christmas I was given a large set of George R R Martin books. I had seen the TV version of Game of Thrones and was vaguely interested but the books looked rather thick...I don't mind this but it's difficult to fit anything else in once you start!

In fact I have been impressed with his writing and, whilst I'm still not sure about the very fragmented method of storytelling, I think GRR Martin might turn out to be a favourite.


----------



## Ven West (Jan 19, 2013)

Feud_writer said:


> Over Christmas I was given a large set of George R R Martin books. I had seen the TV version of Game of Thrones and was vaguely interested but the books looked rather thick...I don't mind this but it's difficult to fit anything else in once you start!
> 
> In fact I have been impressed with his writing and, whilst I'm still not sure about the very fragmented method of storytelling, I think GRR Martin might turn out to be a favourite.


I read all 5 books in the Song of Ice and Fire series this past Autumn! I don't feel that GRRM is the most technically "good" writer, but his writing certainly is USUALLY very, very engaging. The fact that he's willing to kill, cripple, zombify, or promote to near Godhood any character at any time with no warning is a schtick he uses ALMOST to the point of it becoming a little frustrating, because.... dangit, I want to be able to like SOMEONE without having them die on me! On the other hand... that sure as heck keeps you on the edge of your seat and is good for a number of "HOLY %&#@$! DID THAT SERIOUSLY JUST HAPPEN??" moments.

And for me, one of the most surprising things was which characters I actually grew to like over the course of the books. I will say proudly (and without spoilers) that by the end of the 5th book, my favourite character was Cercei Lannister. Seriously. If GRRM does one thing exceptionally well, it's believable and well-paced character growth.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

George RR Martin, Hugh Howey, Deb Geary, Michael Wallace in the last couple years....

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Toby Neal and her Lei Texeira series, just last month.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

George R R Martin is a fairly new favorite of mine as well. While his old fans were waiting on each book, I was reading them one right after the next!
I also discovered the Elvis Cole detective series by Robert Crias in the last year or so. But my most recent find was Melissa McPhail. I discovered her through a free book offer at Amazon a couple of months ago.
She wrote Cephrael's Hand A Pattern of Shadow and Light. The Dagger of Adendigaeth is the second of the series and I can't wait for a third! Sci Fi fantasy at it's best.


----------

